# Indian Bhajis recipes



## sarah (Nov 15, 2004)

well i really like indian bhajis and lentil dishes,does anyone here have some of these bhaji recipes?if so please post...


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 15, 2004)

I have this one.

Onion Bhaji
2 Onions, cut in half, sliced 1/4 in thick
1 Egg, beaten 
1 1/2 c Chick pea flour
OR
3/4 c AP flour and 3/4 c Whole wheat flour 
1 c Cold water, more or less 
1/2 ts Cumin 
1 pinch Cayenne 
2 tb Cilantro, fresh, chopped 
Oil, heated to 350F

1.Beat together egg, flour and enough water to make a batter as thick as whipping cream. Beat in spices. Let rest for 15 minutes.
2.Stir onions into mixture and let sit 5 minutes.
3.Heat about 1 inch oil in skillet on high heat. when very hot, drop a small mound of onion rings into oil. Press down slightly with spatula. Fry on one side until crisp and brown, turn over and fry second side. Remove bhajis when they are golden on both sides.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 16, 2004)

Sarah here are a few (you can email me for more recipes - yakuta.rasheed@accenture.com)

Spinach and Ground Beef Bajhi - You can omit the beef if you want a vegetarian version.  Just increase the quantity of spinach to 3 bunches. 

1 pound of ground beef or any other ground meat of your choice
Fresh Spinach - 2 bunches - washed 4-5 times and chopped
2 medium onions finely chopped
3 plum tomatoes - finely diced
4 cloves of garlic finely diced
2 tsp of whole cumin seeds
2 jalapeno's finely chopped
1 tsp of corrainder powder
1 tsp of turmeric
3 tsp of paprika
salt to taste
3 tbsp of oil

Add oil to a saute pan.  When it's hot, add the cumin seeds, garlic and jalapeno.  Let it saute for a second.  Next add the onions and cook until they are translucent.  Next add the tomatoes and ground spices.  Add a cup of water, cover and let it cook until the tomatoes are a mush.  Now add the ground beef and let it brown with the spices for about 10 minutes or until almost cooked.  Now add the chopped spinach and cover and let it all cook until most of the liquid evaporates.  Serve with bread or roti's


Pav Bhaji 

2 large Russet potatoes peeled and cut into cubes
1 small cauliflower - cut into florets
1 cup of peas

1 medium onion finely chopped
6 plum tomatoes finely chopped
3 cloves of garlic finely chopped
2 heaping tbsp of  Pav Bhaji Spice/Masala (available at any Indian store it's very common)
salt to taste
3 tbsp of oil

Some hamburger buns or any kind of soft rolls

Topping on the Bhaji before serving.

A nice dallop of sweet butter, some finely chopped raw onions and a lemon quarter along with some freshly chopped cilantro. 

Simmer, potatoes, cauliflower and peas with a cup of water until they are soft and tender.  Mash with a masher or a fork so all the vegetables are mushy. 

In a saute pan add the oil.  When it's medium hot add the garlic and saute for a few minutes.  Next add the finely chopped onions and saute until translucent.  Now add the tomatoes and cook until all the water evaportes.  Next add the pav bhaji masala and the mushy veggies.  Cook on high heat until the mixture is dry and seperates from the side of the pan.  

Toast the buns slighly ( I like to do it in a pan with some butter on it).  Next add a nice helping of the Bhaji on the plate and garnish with a dallop of butter, some raw onions, cilantro and lemon juice.  Serve with the toasted bun.  

This is another popular street food from India.


----------



## sarah (Nov 17, 2004)

yakuta!u know what? pav bhaji is the recipe i was actually looking 4,but i had forgotten the name.I ate it somewhere...absolutely loved it,very spicy and aromatic,hubby loved it too,cant thankyou enough for providing me the recipe,oh and i like the other recipe too,anything with spinach is def my fave...thanx again


----------



## sarah (Dec 13, 2004)

yakuta! i made pav bhaji last night and well,i dont know what to say,it was just GREAT! i couldnt stop eating it and my hubby said it was even better than the one we had eaten before .......
 yaaaaayyyy,YAKUTA ROCKS


----------



## Claire (Dec 19, 2004)

I've made this and had no idea it had a specific name.  Just know that potatoes and cauliflower are a great Indian combination, and the spice in the cabinet happened to be masala!  Now I'm hungry for Indian food!


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Sarah just saw your message.  I am glad you liked the pav bhaji.  My kids are pretty meataholic but this is one dish they really like.  

Claire, this is actually a popular street food / fast food in India.  To ease your life you can actually make the mixture (potatoes, peas and cauliflower cooked until mushy) in the freezer.  When you are ready, you remove the mixture, saute them with the aromatics and you have a meal ready in no time.


----------

